# LionChief Plus Polar Express Set?



## JML52 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the LionChief Polar Express Set but was interested if there is a LionChief Plus Version available. My thoughts are wouldn't the Plus version be more detailed as well as a better build than the standard one I now own?
Thanks


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

JML52 said:


> My thoughts are wouldn't the Plus version be more detailed as well as a better build than the standard one I now own?
> Thanks


It may be a better build but I'm pretty sure it'd still come with the wrong road number. I took matters into my own hands this year. The Polar Express LionChief Plus Berkshire #5212 acquired from Lionel Lines.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

The new LC+ Pere Marquette Berk would work nicely. My guess is that one is coming in the 2018 catalog.


----------



## JML52 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, I guess I'll wait until the 2018 catalog comes out to see if there's a LionChief Plus version in it. I'm sure I will not wear out my LionChief version by then.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The new sets are Bluetooth Controlled. Operation is by your phone or the included remote.
http://www.lionel.com/products/the-polar-expresstm-passenger-set-with-bluetooth-6-84328/


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

LIke Matthew B said, the LC+ Berkshire #5212 looks enough like a match. I think it hooks right up to the LC Polar Express tender. Not sure about that, but I think so. There you have it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

LC+ also can run conventional if you don't want to use the remote plus you can fire the couplers with the remote. I agree the PM Berkshire should work nicely.


----------

